# Boss ACA To PSA Adapter Mods?



## Guest (Nov 20, 2017)

I was going through my pedals and found a dead mint compressor sustainer pedal, but it takes the older 12V ACA adapter. I found this mod to convert the ACA to PSA. Should I do this? Are there other mods that will do the same thing? What about the resale value or historical collector thing if I change them over?

Modifying old Boss ACA pedals to PSA specs | stinkfoot.se


Thanks


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Vintage Boss pedals can not be safely opened up. It should be immediately mailed to me for proper handling and disposal...


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2017)

Anyone know about the power conversion mod? (mhammer knows...)


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

That's pretty straight forward - what's your question.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

It's a worthwhile mod and I wouldn't hesitate to do it on a mint condition Boss pedal. I've done it a many times and referred to the Stinkfoot site as a starting point. Lots of good info there.

It's been a while but I recall that while the Stinkfoot instructions are perfectly correct I used a different approach. I can't remember the exact details but it was even simpler than Stinkfoot's approach. Rather than de-soldering the diode and resistor and replacing with a jumper, it involved de-soldering/soldering the ends of just two offboard wires.
Why risk overheating the circuit board if you can avoid it?


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2017)

Granny Gremlin said:


> That's pretty straight forward - what's your question.


Should I do this? Are there other mods that will do the same thing? What about the resale value or historical collector thing if I change them over?


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

Player99 said:


> Should I do this? Are there other mods that will do the same thing? What about the resale value or historical collector thing if I change them over?


If you are worried about 'collector value' , run the pedal with a 9 volt battery.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2017)

tonewoody said:


> If you are worried about 'collector value' , run the pedal with a 9 volt battery.


I am asking the question about value reduction.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Yes, its a mod, simple but significant. Collectors will no longer be as interested but it may be more valuable to players due to the practicality. Depends on who's buying. Have you tried looking through completed auctions to see if there's a trend?

Now if you just move that one wire vs removing/jumpering the diode/resistor, it is easier to put back. They say ( and I haven't tried it) that the wire/PCB joint is difficult for this, if so do it at the other end (detach and insulate) and run a new wire to the jack ring (it may be easiest to use a new battery clip - and leave the old one unused; there should be enough room in there - just tape it up to insulate ). To undo, remove your wire and reattach the original one. I haven't looked inside a n old BOSS in a while and don't have my pedalboard at home to take a peak.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

Man, I'm so gonna do this mod to my old Boss. This PSA thing is a real PITA, and I don't care about resale value here. Thanks for the link!


----------

